# How long before birds get bored with an Infterile egg



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm just curious to how long it takes the birds to get bored with an infertile
egg?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They ussually realize it's not going to hatch about 3/4 through the incubation period. You'll notice that she'll start being away from the egg much more, not caring about it's location, not minding to be away from it. This will happen more and more in that last quarter of the incubation. Ussually by the time the egg is a few days due they're not even paying it any mind and will completly cease incubation.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think she's past that point it should of hatched on March 2nd 
if we would go ahead and remove it now before she gets bored, would that cause her to turn around and lay more? that i dont want to happen thats why the egg is still in there she had 5 but we knew for sure the other 4 wasn't fertile and on this one we just couldn't be sure, we got rid of the rest, and just left this one because we were not 100% positive like we were on the other ones 

but I don't want to remove it too soon 

the mom and dad both sit on, they come out occasionally, we've even opened thier cage for them to come out and join the other birds and play and sit in the sun w/the other birds on thier play gym, they might come out 3xs a week if that but its never for long 

we thought the other night the finally got bored with it because the dad was on the playgym and the mom was in the other cage asleep, but when my b/f went to shut thier light out for the night they were already back in the nest box 

I just don't want to stress her out, or remove it too soon.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't remove it just yet. You'll know when it's time to take it out. It'll help if you move around things in the cage at this point and also one more time when you remove it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

okay thank you


----------

